# MIUI for charge?



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

Will there be any MIUI roms for this phone?


----------



## sneakysolidbake (Jun 8, 2011)

I imagine there *might* be once aosp really gets going on this phone (jt can't get that mint charge in the mail soon enough) but I wouldn't hold out hope for working 4g.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2funjags (Sep 17, 2011)

I cant wait either. I have been running MIUI on my WiFi only Fascinate and I just love it.Its like having a completely different phone than the Fascinate.


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

Highly unlikely. Until the Chinese devs who make MIUI support LTE, the radio will not work. See numerous threads on the subject in relation to the Thunderbolt.


----------



## Gunnermike53 (Jul 21, 2011)

hoppermi said:


> Highly unlikely. Until the Chinese devs who make MIUI support LTE, the radio will not work. See numerous threads on the subject in relation to the Thunderbolt.


lazy commy bastards.......


----------



## wwalker1017 (Sep 18, 2011)

I've been using the miui launcher, it's about as close as you can get right now for getting that miui experience without having an aosp build

Sent from my Droid Charge using Tapatalk


----------



## Fifiknw (Dec 15, 2011)

I am working on a beta of miui for the charge. I will be taking Info from the fascinate, Since they are not far apart.
I will need donations due to the only charge I can use is my girls and I dont want to have to restore it and debug it.
My girl would go nuts lol.
But you can go here for the beta and donate on homepage for me to get a Charge to tinker with.
Install beta at your own risk.
Post issues on my site.

MiuiCharge Beta 1 by Cjen:
http://z4cellforums.webs.com/apps/forums/topics/show/7122661-miuicharge-1-12-9-beta-1-by-cjen?next=

Side note there is lte support now.
Miui ICS and Gingerbread roms for the Tbolt are already out with working data.
Still some bugs tho with 1x issues.


----------



## skylerdprahl (Nov 14, 2011)

So you kanged gummycharged... which is a horrible base to start with just because it is ep1 which is way outdated... then you messed it up when trying to edit the install script and get rid of anything that said gummycharged and put your own info in there... then added a few miui apks in there and are trying to pass this off as your own?

Interesting. You should A> give credit where it is due, B> don't say you are taking from fascinate builds when really you are taking from gummy, C> don't call it MIUI when it isn't even MIUI based it is just added apk's and maybe a couple XML tweaks (although at this point i am even doubting that. D>don't ask for donations before you figure out how to get the script right and make it flash.


----------



## MasonDog27 (Nov 22, 2011)

If I were to post a "beta," i would probably not rip off one of the first roms everyone ran on these phones. Just sayin'

-Skip


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

The above "Miui" is not actually Miui at all. Simply GummyCharged 2.0 GBE with Miui apps thrown into /System.

Don't believe me? Here's the proof:
Download the file.
Unzip it

From this point, theres a few oddities.

Go to META-INF, and find the updater-script.
Open it up in Notepad++, and at the very bottom you see the script( line 132 i believe)


> ui_print("..::Thanks for choosing Gummy CHARGED!::.. ");


Go To System/App
And scroll down for a bit, GummyLauncher2 and GummyPapers are two of the apks you will find in there.

Go to System
Open up build.prop
and look through it. You will see EP1 and Gingerbread quite a few times in there.

Compare these and some other files from "Miui" to GummyChargedGBE2.0's files, and you will notice some strange "coincidences"


----------



## blarrick (Aug 26, 2011)

he posted the same crap on XDA.


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know. I will make a similar post over there as well.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Who is this guy, does he think we're stupid? Why would anyone expect we could get MIUI before we have working AOSP/CM9? That was a pretty lame ripoff attempt.


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

If a developer really wanted Miui, they could probably do it using the method he described: using the fascinate build and modding off that. Thats how we have CM7 and ICS. They were both originally built using Fascinate Builds. So it's not unrealistic, and for the few of us brave enough to download it, we soon found out what he did.


----------



## nitroglycerine33 (Jun 10, 2011)

I got a chuckle from this.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

I can't wait for a noob to come along and be like OMG GAIZ I HAS MIUI!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice, I'm glad posts like this exist. Gives me hope for the bright and brilliant future of the charge dev community.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## xboxfanj (Sep 24, 2011)

Birthofahero said:


> Nice, I'm glad posts like this exist. Gives me hope for the bright and brilliant future of the charge dev community.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Guys, use the epic rom as the base and try just adding cm7 kernel for charge to it. I did the opposite for one of ur cm9 builds. I used epic kernel and added it to charge cm9 build and it booted.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------

